# knaus



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Just heard that the Knaus factory closed down is it true?


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Hope it's not true because Knaus is a quality product. But most German motorhome/caravan factories shut down some time in the summer.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*Knaus*

read this on another site

Knaus in Germany have gone bust as of Yesterday. Such a pity a great camper, way ahead of the Hymers etc.
Bill

Aido :?


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Just got back from Duesseldorf this morning. If they have gone belly up their huge display at the show still appeared to be doing a roaring trade as of yesterday. 
Each to his own of course but our previous van was the original Sunliner 800LEG. Every trip out was followed by a visit to the dealer to have yet another problem fixed. We had a good look at the current crop of Sunliners and were not impressed - very glossy but, to our mind, somewhat OTT.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

oh dear! I need to get some work done to mine


----------



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

I got this from my dealer in Germany this morning after requesting that they fix a damp problem in my one year old Sport Traveller 700DG:
We are verry sorry but you will not find a dealer in Spain who will repair your mobil home.

I don´t know if you know that the knaus factorry is in insolvency.(bankruptcy) 
So the repair of your mobil home will not be payed by the factory.
The only possible way for you is to make a date with us , so that we can repair the car for you. 
The only problem will be that we get no parts from the factory , because it is closed. 
So it can be that the parts we us for to repair your mobil home will be a little different in color .


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

*knaus as a trade in.*

I was speaking to a dealer a few days ago and he said it was now his company policy not to accept knaus vans in part exchange! He cited the lack of spares and backup from factory as the reason.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It was reported last week
http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/index.shtml look down the left hand side


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Knaus have gone into administration, not sure if thats the same as bankrupt. Rumour has it Adria are interested according to a Belgian Dealer, so thing dont look so bad as far as parts are concerned.Watch his space


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Any further information - whether Knaus has a buyer at all?


----------



## JoeyD (Jun 1, 2007)

*Knaus*



greenasthegrass said:


> Any further information - whether Knaus has a buyer at all?


According to Knausowners.com, Knaus was purchased by a Dutch Company called HTP and an annoucement of this is imminent.


----------



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

Received this from the Knaus Owners club a couple of days ago:

Good news - since sending the newsletter Ian Brown has informed me that Knaus Tabbert has now been taken over by a Dutch company called HTP. They have taken on all three factories and also the majority of the staff with the aim of producing vehicles again in the very near future.

There will be a press release in the not too distant future, so please see our Club website and the motorhome magazines.

Haven't seen anything else to confirm it but it sounds like great news all around, particularly in the light of some of the really big names that have gone to the wall recently.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

One or two German news sites have suggested that the company has been secured in it's present state for the future.


----------

